# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  Water Quality  Important

## Nemo

Maintaining good water quality is the most important thing that aquarium owners can do to ensure the health of their fish. 
Poor water quality is probably responsible for more aquarium fish deaths than any other factor. Learn the keys to optimal filtration and pristine water conditions. Remember, also, that the amount and quality of light can make the difference between a healthy, aesthetic aquarium, or a disaster. Different species have different requirements for lighting intensity and wavelength. Finally, learn about other equipment that will help provide the proper conditions and how to test your water and correct any problems. :Smile:   Just let us know if you need more info on maintaining excellent water quality

----------


## Timo

There are lots of books on keeping marine fish and i read a few but the one i always refer to and still use for reference i a small cheap one i picked up some ware called Water Chemistry for the Marine Aquarium. It will be a massive help to you. It may be a little dated but the basic chemistry section is still spot on. It's the best Â£3.55 you will ever spend if you have a tank or are planing to get a marine tank. I have done a google search on the isbn and found this;

Barron's P.O.M : Water Chemistry for the Marine Aquarium
Written by an expert on marine biology, this title is must reading for the marine aquarium hobbyist.

Keeping ocean-dwelling fish and other marine life forms thriving in the synthetic environment of an aquarium requires special knowledge and care, especially in regard to water quality.

The author discusses the properties of natural seawater, then gives details on how to create and maintain high-quality synthetic seawater.

He describes biochemical cycles and fluctuating conditions that are normal in a flourishing marine aquarium, instructs on adding needed chemical components, and advises on water analysis test kits, instrumentation, and record keeping.

Includes illustrations plus informative tables and charts.

Author : John H. Tullock

Paperback 96 Pages
200mm x 165mm
ISBN 0-7641-2038-7


Barron's P.O.M : Water Chemistry for the Marine Aquarium    Â£3.55

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/cat...-s-manuals.asp

----------

